# Problemas con el guion /etc/init.d/net.eth0

## omarelrockero1

Saludos amigos, tengo unos días dándole vueltas a este inconveniente que recientemente se me a venido presentando después de unas actualizaciones: al arrancar el guion /etc/init.d/net.eth0 que es el enlace simbólico de /etc/init.d/net.lo no me obtiene dirección ip por dhcp, tengo que iniciar el servicio dhcp para que pueda conectarme a internet es decir tengo que ejecutar  "/etc/init.d/dhcpcd start" aunque de este modo si ejecuto un ifconfig no me aparece dirección ip asignada a eth0. les agradezco me puedan ayudar continuación dejo varios datos importantes sobre el caso:

contenido de /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=("dhcp")

#config_eth1=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255")

config_eth1=("192.168.1.1/24")

Reintentar conectar:

(23:06)root<ocan>omarelrockero1 (/home/omar)-> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   You are using a bash array for config_eth0.

 *   This feature will be removed in the future.

 *   Please see net.example for the correct format for config_eth0.

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[5391]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[539-> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   You are using a bash array for config_eth0.

 *   This feature will be removed in the future.

 *   Please see net.example for the correct format for config_eth0.

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[5391]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[5391]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[5391]: timed out

dhcpcd[5391]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

^Cdhcpcd[5391]: received SIGINT, stopping

dhcpcd[5391]: eth0: removing interface

 * net.eth0: caught SIGINT, aborting1]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[5391]: timed out

dhcpcd[5391]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

^Cdhcpcd[5391]: received SIGINT, stopping

dhcpcd[5391]: eth0: removing interface

 * net.eth0: caught SIGINT, aborting

despues de ejecutar /etc/init.d/dhcpcd start que se conecta a internet en ifconfig muestra los siguiente:

(23:11)root<ocan>omarelrockero1 (/home/omar)-> ifconfig

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:05:1d:ef:c6:d0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 576

        inet 192.168.1.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether e0:69:95:ac:a1:20  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5847  bytes 2530332 (2.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5356  bytes 652482 (637.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 986  bytes 81844 (79.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 986  bytes 81844 (79.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        inet6 ::192.168.1.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x80<compat,global>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 6  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:17:3f:7a:42:e2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

----------

## esteban_conde

cambia config eth1 192.168.1.1 por 192.168.1.3 por ejemplo, tienes una colision y seguramente dhcpcd te asigna esa misma direccion a eth0.

Si persiste el error tendrás que cambiar de red eth1 y crear reglas iptables para que salga a internet si necesitas que así sea.

----------

## agdg

No parece un problema de colisión, pero si lo fuese sería mejor opción mover el rango de direcciones asignadas por dhcp del ¿router? Pero como digo, no creo que ese sea el problema.

Puedes sustituir dhcpd por dhclient. Si cambias uno por otro, todo saldrá funcionando; si vas hacer que convivan ambos deberás indicar que cliente de dhcp vas usar, para ello añade a /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules="dhclient"
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

Primero que nada muchas gracias por su ayuda. He hecho lo que esteban_conde me ha indicado incluso quite la configuración de eth1 del /etc/conf.d/net y quite el guion de arranque en default (rc-update del net.eth1) pero el problema persistía. cambie como me digo agdg de dhcpcd a dhclient y el problema continuaba:

(11:28)root<ocan>omarelrockero1 (/home/omar)-> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   You are using a bash array for config_eth0.

 *   This feature will be removed in the future.

 *   Please see net.example for the correct format for config_eth0.

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhclient ...

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/dhclient'                [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

contenido de /etc/conf.d/net:

modules="dhclient"

config_eth0="dhcp"

#config_eth1=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255")

#config_eth1=("192.168.1.3/24")

Después me di cuenta de algo cuando arranque por un trisquel que esta instalado en el equipo también y es que la dirección de maquina de las tarjetas de red estaban invertidas a pesar de estar identificadas correctamente en /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules por lo que comente el contenido de este archivo y recompile udev (emerge sys-fs/udev sys-fs/udev-init-scripts virtual/udev), pero el problema continuaba, le seguía asignando a eth0 la dirección de maquina que le corresponde a eth1, he reiniciado la maquina y el archivo 70-persistent-net.rules permanece tal cual lo deje, es decir, no asigno nombre a ningún dispositivo de red, ahora no se quien le asigna ahora los nombres a los dispositivos de red no es udev?. La única forma que me funcione correctamente es quitandole la tarjeta pci es decir la eth1, pero no creo que sea la tarjeta que este dañada porque funciona a la perfección en el otro OS.

aquí dejo información de los servicios:

(14:28)root<ocan>omarelrockero1 (/home/omar)-> rc-update -v show                                 

           alsasound |      default                 

   bittorrent-tracker |                              

            bluetooth |                              

             bootmisc | boot                         

          consolefont |                              

           consolekit |      default                 

          crypto-loop |                              

                cupsd |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

        device-mapper |                              

                dhcpd |                              

             dhcrelay |                              

            dhcrelay6 |                              

              dmcrypt |                              

                dmesg |                       sysinit

             dmeventd |                              

           fancontrol |                              

                 fsck | boot                         

                 fuse |                              

           git-daemon |                              

             gkrellmd |                              

                  gpm |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

            ip6tables |                              

             iptables |                              

               irexec |                              

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                lircd |                              

               lircmd |                              

           lm_sensors |      default                 

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

                  lvm |                              

       lvm-monitoring |                              

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                  mpd |                              

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

             net.eth1 |                              

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

                 nscd |                              

              numlock |                              

              pciparm |                              

               procfs | boot                         

              proftpd |                              

              pwcheck |                              

            pydoc-2.7 |                              

            pydoc-3.2 |                              

               rfcomm |                              

                 root | boot                         

            rrdcached |                              

               rsyncd |                              

            saslauthd |                              

            savecache |              shutdown        

              sensord |                              

                 sshd |                              

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

              swclock |                              

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

             timidity |      default                 

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

  transmission-daemon |                              

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default                 

            xdm-setup 

(14:29)root<ocan>omarelrockero1 (/home/omar)-> rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                                          [  stopped  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                                          [  stopped  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 timidity                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

contenido del archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules actual:

#This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

##SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="e0:69:95:ac:a1:20", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8139 (8139too)

##SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:05:1d:ef:c6:d0", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x001b (ath5k)

##SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:17:3f:7a:42:e2", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

salida de ifconfig sin la tarjeta de red pci:

(14:37)root<ocan>omarelrockero1 (/home/omar)-> ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 190.79.134.83  netmask 255.255.224.0  broadcast 190.79.159.255

        inet6 fe80::e269:95ff:feac:a120  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:69:95:ac:a1:20  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 21  bytes 1974 (1.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 26  bytes 2617 (2.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2  bytes 100 (100.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2  bytes 100 (100.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:17:3f:7a:42:e2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions

----------

## quilosaq

 *omarelrockero1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>  *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/dhclient'                [ !! ]
> ...

 

Comprueba si existe el archivo /sbin/dhclient. Si no está tendrás que instalar el paquete que lo proporciona: dhcp

```
# emerge dhcp
```

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ahora no se quien le asigna ahora los nombres a los dispositivos de red no es udev?
> 
> 

 

Si has actualizado hace poco, tras instalar udev-197-r4 te tendría que haber aparecido el mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> old_net_rules=${ROOT}etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> 
> 	if [[ -f ${old_net_rules} ]]; then
> ...

 

Si no recuerdo mal también avisaba con un "enews".

Salu2.

----------

## omarelrockero1

quilosaq: si hermano lo tengo instalado, incluso lo puedo ejecutar con el comando dhclient:

*  net-misc/dhcp

      Latest version available: 4.2.4_p2

      Latest version installed: 4.2.4_p2

      Size of files: 7,998 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

      Description:   ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) client/server

      License:       ISC BSD SSLeay GPL-2

opotonil: tengo la version de sys-fs/udev-197-r4 y debe ser que no me di cuenta del enews, ya que ignora el /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ahora como hago para forzar la asignacion de direccion de MAC a la interfase que corresponde?.

----------

## opotonil

Lee el bug del post anterior: https://bugs.gentoo.org/453494

Tras una lectura rápida no me queda nada claro, pero puedes probar: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't like this, how do I disable this?
> 
> You basically have three options:
> ...

 

Salu2.

----------

